# Subtle Aux Buzzing Noise



## GChase (Jun 10, 2012)

I've just purchased an 09 328i that has just the base professional sound system. Everything sounds great except for a subtle buzzing noise that gets louder as I turn the volume up. It's not noticeable with the widow does down for some reason, but with them up, it's quite annoying on long trips. I have ruled out my iPhone 4S and the music, since my phone is in perfect condition and I purchase all of my music. The aux cord I use worked perfectly in other cars, so the only problem I see would be my Bimmer. Any fixes that anyone would recommend? Or is this normal and I am just too picky with my sound quality?

Thanks


----------



## gifsis (Jul 12, 2011)

You might be too picky! I was also getting the faint buzzing noise with my iphone, it was most apparent in between songs but barely noticeable when my music was actually playing. little things like this really annoy me so I messed around with the volume settings and found that turning the volume on my iphone to the max and having your stereo volume on lower levels nearly eliminates the buzzing.


----------

